# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shqiptari i Vitit 2007

## Albo

Duke qenë se sapo lamë pas vitin 2007, ne po hapim një temë në formën e një anketimi që u jep mundësinë ju që të shpreheni se cili shqiptar meriton titullin "Shqiptari i Vitit 2007". Nuk dua që të ngatërroheni me sondazhet e mbajtura nga gazetat e televizionet shqiptare që u japin një listë kandidatësh ku ju mund të zgjidhni një. Ky anketim është krejt ndryshe.

Në këtë anketim nuk bëhet fjalë vetëm për kandidimin e një figure të mirënjohur publike, në këtë sondazh ju mund të kandidoni shqiptarë të thjeshtë që kanë bërë një punë të madhe në shërbim të komunitetit shqiptar në të cilin ata jetojnë. Mund të jetë një deputet, një polic i thjeshtë, një mësues, një fëmijë, një nxënës, një artist, një shkrimtar, një poet, një njeri i thjeshtë që bën një akt heroik sakrifice, një prind që sakrifikon për fëmijët e vetë...e kështu me rradhë.

Çdo anëtar është i lutur të mendohet dhe postojë në vazhdim përgjigjen e këtyre pyetjeve:

- Cili mendon se meriton çmimin "Shqiptari i Vitit 2007"?

- Mund të na thoni diçka për këtë person? (emrin, profesionin, vendbanimin)

- Çfarë ka arritur ky person të bëjë në 2007 për të cilin meriton këtë çmim?


Qëllimi i kësaj teme nuk ka për qëllim që të "kurorëzojë" një shqiptar të shpalli një fitues. Qëllimi i kësaj teme është që gjithë publiku shqiptar të njihet me heronjtë e heshtur shqiptarë që jetojnë brenda komunitetit tuaj, ata që nuk dalin në krye të faqeve të gazetave apo nuk pushtojnë ekranet e televizioneve. 

Albo

----------


## daja shneq

DAJA SHNEQ personi shqiptar i vitit 2007

----------


## Qendi

> - Cili mendon se meriton çmimin "Shqiptari i Vitit 2007"?


- Hashim Thaçi



> - Mund të na thoni diçka për këtë person? (emrin, profesionin, vendbanimin)


- Tashmë për të mund të thuhet se është kryeministri i ardhshëm i Kosovës , Është politikan , Ka të kryer fakultetin e Historisë , Jeton në Prishtinë .



> - Çfarë ka arritur ky person të bëjë në 2007 për të cilin meriton këtë çmim?


- E meriton të jetë pasi që duke pasur parasysh se të gjitha zgjedhjet në Kosovë ai i humbi , këto zgjedhje ai arriti një sukses shumë të madh ngase la prapa partinë që kishte qeverisur për 17 vjet rresht , ky është suksesi që ai e arriti dhe kjo është arsyeja pse ai në mes shumë shqiptarëve duhet të jetë më i suksesshmi.

----------


## alibaba

Albin Kurti - aktivist dhe lider i lëvizjes "Vetëvendosje!", jeton në Prishtinë, ka bërë të njohur ndërkombëtarisht problemin e popullit të Kosovës, luftën për vetëvendosje dhe mungesën e lirisë.

----------


## Admir Masurica

Behgjet "the rat" pacolli,

pse?
E ne te paret zgedhje parlementar qe ka marre pjese partia ty ka fituar gati 16% dhe ia ka mundesuar PDK fitorjen te zgedhjeve...

ps: nuk jam anetar i kesaj partie apo kam ndonje lidhje me ate parti,por mua me vjen çudi siç mundet dikush sikur "rookie" ne politikë te behet njoni nga te polikaneve qe kan pushtet ne oppozite.

----------


## Brari

Une do permend dy Shqiptare si heronj te vitit e te viteve te fundit megjithse ka shume..
gazetari Bardhyl Ajeti i vrare nga enveristet e Kosoves sepse foli te verteten.. dhe atdhetari Rasim Shala i persekutuar nga te njejtet kanibale enveriste te Kosoves.. sepse denoncoj kriminelet qe vrasin ne pusi atdhetaret.. 

Ne 2008 ka shance te behet njeri i vitit Ina Rama.. ne se do te guxoje te nise beteje kunder mafies.. 

shenja e pare do te jete ne se ajo do te guxoje te nise hetimet per zbardhjen e vrasjes se ish ministrit te Kosoves Ahmet Krasniqit qe e vrane ne Tirane e ne se do guxoje tu a prishe rehatine antareve te njesitit gueril te ppsh-ps-se ..superkillerave te bandes hakmarrja e ne se do te guxoje te kerkoje sjelljen ne shqiperi te vrasesit te ish-nenes se elce liles.. vrare me plumb ne sy nga nje kanibal i ps-se.

----------


## lavdim klinaku

Kemi ne shqiptaretpak njerez qe e meritojne t`ua japimkte epitet, pora ja une po ia jap njerit prej tyre, Adem Demaqin e kemi te pa zevendsueshem.

----------


## engjellorja

une e kam thene dhe me pare

ai burri qe i hodhi batanijen atij te shkretit qe u vete dogj, te parku rinia...

per mua ky eshte akti me human dhe me qytetaresk... se sa gjithe fjalimet e pa mbajtura te politikeneve bark derra...

----------


## xhori

shqiptari  i 2007   eshte gjithmone SALA

----------


## Pajtim123

> - Hashim Thaçi
> 
> - Tashmë për të mund të thuhet se është kryeministri i ardhshëm i Kosovës , Është politikan , Ka të kryer fakultetin e Historisë , Jeton në Prishtinë .
> 
> - E meriton të jetë pasi që duke pasur parasysh se të gjitha zgjedhjet në Kosovë ai i humbi , këto zgjedhje ai arriti një sukses shumë të madh ngase la prapa partinë që kishte qeverisur për 17 vjet rresht , ky është suksesi që ai e arriti dhe kjo është arsyeja pse ai në mes shumë shqiptarëve duhet të jetë më i suksesshmi.


Pajtohem plotësisht me Qendin, Hashim Thaqi është personaliteti më i suksesshëm i viti 2007

----------


## Roi

Une mendoj se Shqiptare i vitit 2007 duhet te jet Ramush Haradinaj.
Ai mbrojti Kosoven gjate luftes,Mbrojti Kosoven edhe ne Hage
kurse 100 dite qeverije ishin me te mirat....dmth ay e meriton te jet njeriu i vitit 2007

----------


## GL_Branch

Mendoj, Arber Xhaferi (Tetove-Maqedoni)...ata qe i kane lexuar artikujt e tij  ose kane percjellur emisionet e tij sidomos ne Top Channel e kuptojne shume mire.

----------


## Daja-GONI

Pa dyshim se eshte Albin Kurti.
Ai jo vetem Kosoven e mbron,por tere Shqiperine cep me cep,dhe shqiptaret si komb.

----------


## tony_montana

- Cili mendon se meriton çmimin "Shqiptari i Vitit 2007"? 

Daut Rexhepi-LEKA


- Mund të na thoni diçka për këtë person? (emrin, profesionin, vendbanimin) 

Daut Rexhepi-LEKA Deputet ne parlamentin e maqedonis POROJ--TETOV

- Çfarë ka arritur ky person të bëjë në 2007 për të cilin meriton këtë çmim? 

Daut Rexhrpi-LEKA e meriton këtë çmim sepse ka aritur shum dhe e meriton këtë çmim. Ai ka punsuar shum të pa punë të kësaj rethine e shum pun të tjera

----------


## për/Bashkim

Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe ua rrespektoj mendimet, edhe pse disa mendime mund te jene te rrezikshme-gjithsesi per sa kohe qe personi qe i ka i mendon si te mira, e meriton qe te respektohet.

Ajo qe me beri pershtypje tek kjo teme eshte si gjithmone qellimi i mire, i mikut tone ne forum, dhe shpresoj qe ta gjejme ate person te cilin e kerkojme :Lulja3: 

Por me sa pashe une nga parafolesit ka humbur ajo ndjenje e cila i ben qe tu japin vlera ketyre lloj  njerezve te cilet sakrifikojne dhe nuk njihen. Jane preokupuar me gjera te cilat u serviren (siç mund te jene Politikanet apo njerezit me pushtet apo pasuri) dhe se nuk kan kohe qe te ulen dhe te degjojne hallin dhe gjendjen e veshtire te njerezve ne nevoje dhe se çfare sakrificash bejne ata ne jeten e tyre per ta perballuar ate. Dhe qe per fatkeq nuk ka kush jo vetem qe ti ndihmoje por as qe ti degjoje.

I lutem atyre qe shkruajne te jene sa me serioz si nga ata qe ofrojne ashtu edhe nga ata qe lexojne
Te paret te jene te qarte ndersa te dytet te mundohen te kuptojne kete sakrifice qe per ta ndoshta do te ishte shum e pa rendesishme por qe po te ishin ne vendin tyre do te kerkonin zgjidhje dhe ndihme. 
Ju faleminderit dhe shpresoj qe te me mirekuptoni sepse zakonisht keqkuptohem ne mendimet e mia.

----------


## offspring

Njeriu I Vitit?ska Njeri Te Vitit Por Shum Njerez Te Vitit.
Ushtria Shqiptare Per Misionet Paqeruajtese,per Afrimin E Shqiperis Me Nato Dhe Rrjedhimisht Me Be.jan Keta Njerezit Qe Sakrifikojn Per Atdhe Dhe Jo Ata Politikan(hajduta)qe Permendi Ju Kot Me Kot.respekte

----------


## pellazg

Nese dikush e meriton te jete njeriu i vitit atehere eshte Prof.Sali Berisha -kryeministri shqiptar i cili ishte mikpritesi i presidentit Bush...nese kjo ju duket pak atehere mos e vleresoni por mendoj se po te bahet analize e thelle del se ai duhet te jete nese dojm me u msu me i respektu vlerat e tjetrit qote ai edhe Prof.Sali Berisha apo cilido tjeter...

----------


## plumbi

Shqiptari i vitit 2007 padyshim eshte ALI AHMETI...
Iliride, IRJM (MAQEDONI)
Fitoi besimin e popullit shqiptar, por u tradhetua nga MENDUH THAQI, alias ESAT PASHE TOPTANI... Edhe pse i tradhetuar ai nuk ndaloi, por me cdo cmim arriti qe ta ule ne tavoline cunakun e vogel Nikolla Gruevskin, dhe me 29 maj 2007 u nenshkrua marreveshja per realizim te te drejtave te shqiptareve, kjo marreveshje eshte si shpetim i marreveshjes se Ohrit, sepse detyrohet qeveria e Gruevskit te respektoje voten e shqiptareve ne IRJM.
pershendetje per te gjithe...
selam alejkum

----------


## RaPSouL

> Duke qenë se sapo lamë pas vitin 2007, ne po hapim një temë në formën e një anketimi që u jep mundësinë ju që të shpreheni se cili shqiptar meriton titullin "Shqiptari i Vitit 2007". Nuk dua që të ngatërroheni me sondazhet e mbajtura nga gazetat e televizionet shqiptare që u japin një listë kandidatësh ku ju mund të zgjidhni një. Ky anketim është krejt ndryshe.
> 
> Në këtë anketim nuk bëhet fjalë vetëm për kandidimin e një figure të mirënjohur publike, në këtë sondazh ju mund të kandidoni shqiptarë të thjeshtë që kanë bërë një punë të madhe në shërbim të komunitetit shqiptar në të cilin ata jetojnë. Mund të jetë një deputet, një polic i thjeshtë, një mësues, një fëmijë, një nxënës, një artist, një shkrimtar, një poet, një njeri i thjeshtë që bën një akt heroik sakrifice, një prind që sakrifikon për fëmijët e vetë...e kështu me rradhë.
> 
> Çdo anëtar është i lutur të mendohet dhe postojë në vazhdim përgjigjen e këtyre pyetjeve:
> 
> - Cili mendon se meriton çmimin "Shqiptari i Vitit 2007"?
> 
> - Mund të na thoni diçka për këtë person? (emrin, profesionin, vendbanimin)
> ...


Çmimin shqiptar i vitit mendoj se e meriton lojtari i kombetares sone dhe Marseilles Loric Cana.

Eshte nje nder lojtaret me te mire ne Europe momentalisht luan per ekipin francez dhe per Kombetaren tone shqiptare.

Arsyea pse i takon cmimi posacerisht ketij individi eshte se ai vitin qe kaloi i solli shqiptaret ne nje pozite me te njohur dhe me te lart sec ishin, ai ishte shkaku qe Europa dhe bota filluan ta njohin futbollin shqiptar dhe talentet shqiptar.

----------


## si-kapetan

Per fat te keq eshte shume rende te gjesh ndonje shqiptar i cili ka bere ndonje te aritur te madhe gjate vitit 2007. Derisa popujt tjere mund te krenohen me te ariturat e sportisteve apo personave tjere te kultures, politikes etj., tek ne eshte veshtire te gjesh nje te tille.
Sipas mendimit tim me meritori per tu zgjedhur person i vitit eshte *Hashim Thaqi* i cili ariti ti fitoje zgjedhjet, duke e mposhtur LDK-ne e cila deri atehere llogaritej si e pamposhtur.

----------

